# MALE or FEMALE!?!?!? PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!!



## Noobie (Aug 11, 2007)

MALE or FEMALE!?!?!? PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

take an up close side view picture, and change the format so i can enlarge one pic at a time. what strain is that?


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 11, 2007)

wow i never seen that strain b4 ity doesnt even really look like weed


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 11, 2007)

It really does not look like a pot plant at all...the leaf shape looks like younger leaves or leaves around bud sites but just a little..im not convinced it is MJ


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

Noobie said:
			
		

> MALE or FEMALE!?!?!? PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!!


lol dude that does not look like a pot plant:huh:  at least i never saw one that looked like it. did u plant this or just stumble across it ?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

fer real on that one, that looks nothing like what MJ should


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL who else needs to be hit on the head :hitchair: now thats funny who is this kid ???????????????:hitchair:


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 11, 2007)

Dude, you wasted all that time posting garbage in other people's threads just so you can post THAT?     LOL!  

I'm sorry man, that's just funny.

Check out this link and compare your plant to the ones in the pictures to see if you have a male or female, if in fact you have a marijuana plant.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 12, 2007)

that is for sure poison ivy 3 leaves.. checked it out..im positive


----------



## Firepower (Aug 12, 2007)

i was going to say the same thing poison ivy.


----------



## Hick (Aug 12, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Dude, you wasted all that time posting garbage in other people's threads just so you can post THAT?     LOL!
> 
> I'm sorry man, that's just funny.
> 
> ...



yep...simply by clicking on "one link" (site rules) he could have saved himself typing 13 wasted posts, saved me the time it took to go edit/delete those 13 posts, AND edit his image links...:hitchair:


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 12, 2007)

That is NOT poison ivy it looks nothing like it...sorry its not marijuana either it looks like a type of plany I see all the time along creeks and ponds, when I grow I try and put my MJ plants close to them because it does blend really good. 

 Hey hick did you remove my response to one of noobie's questions(just curious) about this plant...I seem to remember typing this before about it not being a MJ plant and asking if it was alongside a creek or pond and I cant find it now. Not on this thread but one of the 13 or so he made?

PS thanks Hick I know stuff like that can be frustrating editing/deleting all those repeat posts....we all appreciate you for it thanks again bro.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> lol dude that does not look like a pot plant:huh: at least i never saw one that looked like it. did u plant this or just stumble across it ?


 
He stumbled across it, I remember him asking about it in another post.  Think he was using some ferts on it too.....LOL HAHAHAHAhAh
sorry that is FUNNY i dont care who you are.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Aug 13, 2007)

hahahahahahaha  



sorry just had to show my feelings on this 1


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 13, 2007)

yea its not Mj or poison ivy


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive seen that growing a lot along rivers. Its for sure not mj but its not poision ivy.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL oh poor noobie he proberly spent weeks n weeks taking such good care of that thing, now hes gone a shy an aint replyed poor lad hehe


----------

